# Why it's important to bunny proof



## ArtistChibi (Apr 26, 2021)

So some time ago, we got Xiao Wu. We then proceeded to bunny proof my husband's side of the bedroom for her. Everything was great, just fine. One morning, we awoke to a destroyed ethernet cable (my only means of employment as I am work from home for health insurance). Well, I laughed it off, ordered a replacement and steel tubing for the protection of both her and my job. It worked....




As you can clearly see, the absolute destruction of the first cable (now gone) and the destruction of the rubber coating of the second one. Thank goodness we got steel tubing to protect my ethernet cable.

Now listen, my dears. It is important to fully bunny proof your home. I got lucky with Tu Shen, whose only interest is the blanket and whatever toys struck his interest. As for Xiao Wu, she's eaten my sheets, blankets, her hidey house (to which she dug up a "basement" for herself), destroyed the seagrass mat we gave her, the willow balls. She's a whole different kind of bunny compared to Shen. If you don't bunny proof, you could end up with no wires left to bunny proof.

 Don't get me started on my dresser, either.


----------



## ladysown (Apr 26, 2021)

fortunately she didn't go through electrical wiring.......


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 26, 2021)

We made sure of that, really. That's for sure.


----------



## JBun (Apr 26, 2021)

Years ago before I knew anything about the need to bunny proof, we had our old computer in the back room, all with wired components connecting it together. I let my baby bunnies out in the room to run around and play, and of course they had lots of fun. Didn't think at all about wiring being an issue. My brother went to go use the computer, turned it on, grabbed hold of the mouse wired to the computer. The curser didn't move. He couldn't figure out what was going on, back tracked the wire on the mouse and it had been chomped through. The little devils had snuck under the desk and had a little chewing party. Luckily that was the only cord they could get to


----------



## FuzzyWabbit (Apr 27, 2021)

My rabbits rarely play in the house, they are usually having fun in my big backyard. The only trouble they cause is digging holes.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 27, 2021)

Our entire house is bunny-proofed. With so many bun or rabbit personalities we know exactly who the mega chewers are. And for my friend with a lop rabbit, she had to spend thousands on tooth trims and abscesses that arose from tooth points. 
Many articles written that explain and educate wrt lagomorph incisors continually growing -- so it is Essential to have chew objects. Here's a beneficial link to detail what novice owners may be clueless about. 









Bunny Proofing


[ Tablet users, try the "web" version by clicking on "web" at the bottom of this page for a better, user-friendly format . ]



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 27, 2021)

Our middle-aged Chewer loves to find items he can reconstruct.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 27, 2021)

@JBun we've been in your shoes, too. 'Tis a good thing we love our pets and have a sense of humor. 

Always be on guard for troublemakers who need to chew and keep their molars and incisors worn down. Or for a Flemish Giant who decided to take the Petromalt tube, kept up high!, off the shelf on his own.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 27, 2021)

Story about Neosporin tube that slipped off the bathroom counter onto the floor. __ NOT Neosporin with Pain Relief. Toxic elements to chewers in that gel. 

Before I noticed the Neosporin half-used tube had fallen from vanity top to floor, an investigative bun had decided to taste test. EEEeeeek. YIKES. I called the DVM and he was taken in for palpation and xrays, and I showed the tube to the DVM. She said, it's expired. ~ Well, that didn't offer me a heck uva lot of calming support. 

Gratefully only a small amount of tube container and gel were missing. 

And - i've seen pics of clueless humans getting miffed that a rabbit chewed their cables and electrical cords to pieces. Blaming the rabbit when the finger points back at them. do people not research well?

@ArtistChibi - we have woodworkers who live with us also.

Foster bun wanted to do some renovations to his hidey box below.


----------



## Sam_ (Apr 27, 2021)

my rabbits will seek out spicy hay at all costs


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 27, 2021)

I did further research, Sam, since you mentioned the nickname for cords/wires.





__





Electrocution in Rabbits | PetMD


If you witness your rabbit chewing on a live cord, do not reach out to pull the cord out of its mouth, or you risk electrocution as well. But even electric cords that are not live hold risk for injury. Learn how to recognize and treat electric cord injury in rabbits.



www.petmd.com


----------



## zuppa (Apr 27, 2021)

My first experience with rabbit proofing was also a couple decades ago when our little rabbit chewed a phone cord (there were no wireless phones back then) was just his first evening at home, that was a warning I believe.

He liked making small holes in our clothes as well so he trained us really quickly to hide all the cables and only wear home clothes at home


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 27, 2021)

zuppa said:


> My first experience with rabbit proofing was also a couple decades ago when our little rabbit chewed a phone cord (there were no wireless phones back then) was just his first evening at home, that was a warning I believe.
> 
> He liked making small holes in our clothes as well so he trained us really quickly to hide all the cables and only wear home clothes at home



Rabbits truly are a learning experience.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 27, 2021)

Here's one of my buns is really hard working look at this hole, it was a totally new house and she made this huge hole just over a couple days, I have a video of her at work unfortunately can't upload directly to this site, she is very enthusiastic about chewing things, and she eats tons of hay.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 27, 2021)

zuppa said:


> Here's one of my buns is really hard working look at this hole, it was a totally new house and she made this huge hole just over a couple days, I have a video of her at work unfortunately can't upload directly to this site, she is very enthusiastic about chewing things, and she eats tons of hay.


You can upload to Youtube.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 27, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> You can upload to Youtube.


Yeah I'll have to do that.

Here's another cord, this was really dramatic, because this was a completely new long led tube lamp I just bought and brought home and plugged into a socket to check if I like it, and it was great, but there Harley was curious what is that white long thing and I have no idea maybe she thought it looked like hay or something, but she just quickly tested it, it was I mean it was light on I have no idea how she is still alive, this is probably she only cut on one and the other wasn't touched, I saw it it was so quickly and I just had that in my hand and with my other hand I had to push Harley back. Look at this.




Harley


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 27, 2021)

zuppa said:


> Yeah I'll have to do that.
> 
> Here's another cord, this was really dramatic, because this was a completely new long led tube lamp I just bought and brought home and plugged into a socket to check if I like it, and it was great, but there Harley was curious what is that white long thing and I have no idea maybe she thought it looked like hay or something, but she just quickly tested it, it was I mean it was light on I have no idea how she is still alive, this is probably she only cut on one and the other wasn't touched, I saw it it was so quickly and I just had that in my hand and with my other hand I had to push Harley back. Look at this.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Shen almost did that to my work headset. But he associates my work headset with no mommy time. But he won't go after me gaming headset. Probably because he knows it means mommy time.


----------



## Orrin (Apr 28, 2021)

I've gone to great lengths to bunnyproof the cord between our desktop computer and keyboard. Even so, we have a rascal doe that rises to the challenge, every time.  Even though I still armor plate the cord, I have to keep a stack of spare keyboards on hand. (Our computer shop gives me a great deal on pre-owned ones.) 

If the cursor doesn't move, grab another keyboard. It happens so often it's almost a kneejerk reflex.  

I don't blame the doe. I love her to death, even if I have to start shipping in keyboards by the truckload.  

By-the-way, since time began we simply allowed electrical cords to lay on the floor. When we started bunnyproofing we put barriers in front of them. However, they made horrible dust-collecting places. We're finally getting smart by using wire trays that keep the spicy hay out of reach and out of the dust. There are dozens of choices out there. Just do a Web search for them.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 28, 2021)

Oh yah, I have pics of chewed electrical cords also! I would take the visual to education events at the local shelter. Behind our computer desk is a long piece of 1/4-inch plywood that blocks off all wires and cords. 

@zuppa -- Harley is gorgeous! I'm a fan of harlequin shading due to my soulmate girl in my avatar. However our two current harlequins havven't the same personality but they are much loved regardless. And have unique personalities. 

Great lengths to bunny-proof shows your dedication to keeping your bun safe, and household items or devices safe. Yup, have lots of shirts with tiny holes.

@Orrin, our son got us a wireless keyboard, dunno if that's an option for you. Any edge surface can be taste-tested by teeth to an inquisitive bun. Our patio door inside woodwork frame has a few chew notches. 

When we moved into our home the previous owners explained that their cat had jumped up to the windows and chewed the woodwork framing. eeeek,

Treasure your fur-babies. They are fortunate you care, and love them, wanna keep 'em safe.


----------



## Orrin (Apr 28, 2021)

Treasured Friend, I've ordered a wireless keyboard/mouse combination. Our problem will soon be history.


----------



## NYAngela (Apr 29, 2021)

All it takes is one second too. All my wires on the first floor are covered & here I go plugging in my phone because it was nearly dead and a minute in I see no charging symbol, looked down to see if I pulled out the plug by accident and saw this!


----------



## zuppa (Apr 29, 2021)

NYAngela said:


> All it takes is one second too. All my wires on the first floor are covered & here I go plugging in my phone because it was nearly dead and a minute in I see no charging symbol, looked down to see if I pulled out the plug by accident and saw this! View attachment 54734


What a brilliant pic! Welcome to the club


----------



## NYAngela (Apr 29, 2021)

zuppa said:


> What a brilliant pic! Welcome to the club


His attitude says it all!!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 29, 2021)

Whoopsies.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 29, 2021)

NYAngela said:


> All it takes is one second too. All my wires on the first floor are covered & here I go plugging in my phone because it was nearly dead and a minute in I see no charging symbol, looked down to see if I pulled out the plug by accident and saw this! View attachment 54734


That look of "What you gonna do about it?"


----------



## JBun (Apr 29, 2021)

NYAngela said:


> All it takes is one second too. All my wires on the first floor are covered & here I go plugging in my phone because it was nearly dead and a minute in I see no charging symbol, looked down to see if I pulled out the plug by accident and saw this!



I swear, it's like they know the instant you plug it in!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 29, 2021)

JBun said:


> I swear, it's like they know the instant you plug it in!


Sometimes, they manage to find it when you try to hide it.


----------



## HalaBuns (Apr 30, 2021)

When I first got my buns, I had bunny-proofed every cable, but ran out of cord cover for the whole length of my Mac cable, because they are just so long.

I was working away with the uncovered parts up on the table, but at some point part of it must have slipped and was hanging off the side. Luckily I spotted it just as Kiki was putting her nibbly little mouth around it and managed to whisk it away 

Can’t be trusted for even a minute!


----------



## SirLawrence (Apr 30, 2021)

I invested in these, and they have been totally worth it...

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07JDY9..._dp_FB6THB96XRXVPPFBEBCE?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------

